# Does your dog smile?



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Just wondering how many of you have a dog that smiles.

Ollie bares his teeth (in a non aggressive manner) when he is happy to see you. He also does it right before giving you a big kiss - which I have to admit tends to really scare people that don't know him! 

When he rolls on his back for a belly rub, he has a huge smile on his face. It's one of my favorite things about him.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

A friend of mine has a dog that does the same thing, it's like he is grinning at you.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Like this?


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Willy, that's such a cute picture!

It's not quite like Ollie's smile though. He seriously looks to be snarling. He curls his lips over his teeth and pulls it back into the grin your dog is doing. I'll have to try to get a picture of it one day. He looks so mean when he's doing it unless you know that it's just his smile!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh I see- yes, I do know what you mean. My uncle has a chihuahua/papillon mix that definitely has a "true" smile as you indicated where he pulls his upper lip over his teeth (as in a snarl).


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, my dogs definitely smile, but not like the way you are describing. BeautifulChaos, I would love to see a picture!


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

We call their smiles "Poofy Cheeks"----that's how we know it's really real. lol.:wub:


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I always wanted to teach a dog how to smile, but never have yet. Adorable pics!


----------



## Thome grham (Jan 6, 2021)

I always want my dog to smile and then I read about how to teach your dog to smile. Check this awesome stuff


----------

